# Kinh nghiệm chọn mua bồn tắm fantiny



## Tbvsthanhvinh (28/10/21)

Bồn tắm Fantiny khá được ưa chuộng trong nhiều gia đình, là nơi ta có thể ngâm mình, thư giãn sau một ngày học tập, làm việc đầy căng thẳng. Tuy nhiên để chọn được bồn tắm fantiny phù hợp thì không phải là điều dễ dàng. Bài viết dưới đây, chúng tôi sẽ bật mí cho bạn kinh nghiệm chọn mua bồn tắm fantiny.
*Chọn bồn tắm Fantiny có chân yếm hay bồn tắm xây*
Bồn tắm xây fantiny thường có giá rẻ hơn các sản phẩm bồn tắm có chân yếm. Bởi bồn tắm xây chỉ có lòng bồn, không có các yếm bao quanh.  Khi lựa chọn dòng này, quý khách phải xây thêm bệ, ốp đá ở bên ngoài. Ngược lại khi mua bồn tắm có chân yếm, chỉ cần lựa chọn kích thước phù hợp thì quý khách lắp đặt sử dụng luôn.
*Chọn bồn tắm Fantiny phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng*
Với bồn tắm ngâm thường có ít tác dụng với sức khỏe so với bồn tắm massage fantiny. Bồn massage không chỉ có chức năng tắm ngâm mà với những hệ thống massage, sục khí được thiết kế trong bồn có tác dụng giúp thư giãn cơ bắp máu tuần hoàn lưu thông dễ dàng hơn. Tùy theo nhu cầu sử dụng mà bạn có thể chọn bồn tắm ngâm hoặc bồn tắm massage
*Chọn địa chỉ phân phối bồn tắm chính hãng uy tín*
Việc tìm kiếm địa chỉ bán bồn tắm fantiny chính hãng để đảm bảo sản phẩm chất lượng là một trong những yếu tố quan trọng.

Thegioiphongtam.vn - tự hào là đại lý phân phối bồn tắm fantiny chính hãng. Chúng tôi cung cấp nhiều kiểu dáng, kích thước, giá sản phẩm, mang đến nhiều sự lựa chọn cho quý khách hàng.

Với nhiều năm kinh doanh hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cung cấp thiết bị phòng tắm, chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn chọn sản phẩm, tư vấn lắp đặt một cách tối ưu nhất.

Để chọn mua bồn tắm fantiny cao cấp, quý khách vui lòng liên hệ qua hotline  0899.668 078 để được tư vấn và nhận báo giá tốt nhất.


----------

